# Hurricane or Bear?



## Vulcan Rider (Apr 16, 2013)

My buddies and I are trying to plan a camping/fishing trip here in a few weeks. None of us have ever fished Hurricane or Bear Lake. Any of yall ever fish them, and if so which one produces more on average and what are you fishing for? Thank guys


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I've caught 1 bass at bear lake. 1, thats it. I'd try hurricane. There must be a trick to fishing bear, but I havent figured it out yet.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Usually Hurricane produces better Bass. And Bear more panfish. While there are some good ones there.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

I would go to Hurricane...


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

My son and I tried Hurricane today for the first time and struck out. It was crowded, probably 15-20 boats. Nobody we spoke with had any luck, hopefully it picks up with spring.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hurricane.....I went to Hurricane last week and beds were everywhere! No fishies on em though....with it warming up, should be on any day now! I still caught a few but nothing to write home about!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hurricane - Fishings about the same but Hurricane is better maintained and way less rowdy ******** - usually


----------



## jarrod578 (Sep 30, 2013)

A buddy and I fish Hurricane last week and we caught a lot of small bass and a few keeps with the largest being around 2.5-3 pounds. It was my first time fishing the lake and it wont be the last.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Just left Bear lake*

I fished with a few anglers in Bear lake for a few days and Zero fish. Hours of fishing. Zero. I am not sure how many more than Zero would be good but my guess would be one. Try Hurricane and see what happens and give a full report. My guess is even one would be better than using Night Crawlers and Glow worms and crickets and catching none. The anglers were two men and four boys and the boys stayed on the water with hopeful hearts and empty buckets. Good thing we brought our own food.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

kiefersdad said:


> I fished with a few anglers in Bear lake for a few days and Zero fish. Hours of fishing. Zero. I am not sure how many more than Zero would be good but my guess would be one. Try Hurricane and see what happens and give a full report. My guess is even one would be better than using Night Crawlers and Glow worms and crickets and catching none. The anglers were two men and four boys and the boys stayed on the water with hopeful hearts and empty buckets. Good thing we brought our own food.


It makes my heart ache that 4 boys can go to Bear lake and not catch even 1 on a cricket! Somebody needs to call our Congressman!


----------

